# Helene Fischer - Achterbahn (HD) Spürst Du das ? Stadiontournee 2018 / 24.08.2019



## Scooter (25 Aug. 2019)

Video (mp4, 1280 x 720, 749 MB, 7:15 min)


https://workupload.com/file/aeL7Y6x8


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2019)

Klasse :thx: sehr


----------



## armin (25 Aug. 2019)

toll, großes :thx:


----------



## ratomelf (25 Aug. 2019)

Der Hoster ist Schrott. 4mal Download abgebrochen.


----------



## Tittelelli (25 Aug. 2019)

die Unperson des Jahrhunderts


----------



## dr4good (25 Aug. 2019)

Mega, danke!!!!


----------



## Frantz00 (25 Aug. 2019)

Zum Mitsingen!


----------



## Crippler (25 Aug. 2019)

Danke erstmal.

Aber könntest du die Videos auch bei einem anderen Hoster hochladen?


----------



## Scooter (25 Aug. 2019)

Crippler schrieb:


> Danke erstmal.
> 
> Aber könntest du die Videos auch bei einem anderen Hoster hochladen?



Ja welchen Video Hoster hab keinen mehr


----------



## Scooter (26 Aug. 2019)

Test: Hier der neue Link von einem anderen Hoster zum downloaden , ich hoffe es funktioniert. 

( 26.08.2019 ) https://workupload.com/file/aeL7Y6x8


----------



## Bowes (26 Aug. 2019)

*Super mein Freund.
Vielen Dank für das tolle Video von der zauberhafte Helene.*


----------



## tobi (30 Aug. 2019)

Super geil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gomdar (2 Sep. 2019)

Danke fur Helene!!!!


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2019)

nicht von schlechten Eltern


----------

